# Where can I take my pups?



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey guys, I live in Layton and I have 2 pups. They are a mix, English and German shorthaired pointers from champ blood lines. 
These dogs are awesome little members of the family. They hunt robins in my backyard all day and point like champs. I have been working with them and now want to start taking them in the field and letting them get a taste of running free and really hunting the brush. What is the best place near Layton to just let the get used to the outdoors?

Thanks
Charley


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Charley,
There is a designated dog training area at Willard Bay, straight west from Smith & Edwards maybe 2-3 miles. You can bring your own birds to release and shoot all year long. There is water available for your dogs to drink or take a swim to cool off. Just make sure that if you're using game birds instead of pigeons to have them permanently banded and with a streamer attached. I put a zip tie around each bird's leg. It's good to use the training area instead of a regular field because game birds are nesting right now and it's not good to push hens off their eggs or harass the newborn baby birds. Send me a pm and I'd be glad to meet you out there one day to show you what I do to work my wirehair.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

> Just make sure that if you're using game birds instead of pigeons to have them permanently banded and with a streamer attached.


BirdDogger,

My friend and I have been considering buying pheasants & chuckars for our own bird dog training, but are not aware of the legal implications. From your statement, it sounds like this is legal to do as long as certain guidelines are followed. Could you point me in the right direction to finding these guidelines?

Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Look on the DWR website here if you want to raise your own birds:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/pwfbinfo99.htm
Here are rules for dog training:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/hunting_dogs.html
Rules for possession of live game birds (note Rule 657-46 which states that a Certificate of Registration is not needed if the birds have not been held more than 60 days and are being used for the purposes of dog training or falconry):
http://wildlife.utah.gov/rules/R657-04.php
Finally, rules covering the use of game birds for dog training (note that released birds must have a permanent leg band and pheasants need to have a streamer at least 12 inches long. Again, I use a 12 inch zip tie attached to pheasants if I use them. Other species work better for young dogs, though, because pheasants run too much):
http://wildlife.utah.gov/rules/R657-46.php


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Let me know when you are heading out and I might come and play.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Awsome! Thanks a bunch for the info.


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

Does it cost anything to get on that dog training land up by willard? I understand there is some dog training land at the Lee Kay center as well, however, i have never ran a dog out there so i don't know too much about it.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

:shock: :shock: JDF- I'm never running at either place again until you promise that your username has to do with prairie dogs! Or are you a Michael Vick wannabe? :shock: :shock: 
No, there is no cost to run your dog. IMO Lee Kay is a better place to go if you live close enough to Salt Lake to go there. They've got some really nice ponds for the dogs to work in and field trialers/hunt testers have been involved in the design and maintenance of the grounds so it's a dog friendly design.


----------



## JDF_dogkiller (Apr 7, 2009)

BIRDDOGGER, 
The only dogs i like to kill are coyotes. don't worry, your pups aren't in danger. I am getting a GSP here soon, and have been trying to find a few places to let her run. Thanks for the info!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

THANKS!!!!!

That is awesome, I didn't know about willard. That is not far at all!

Thanks again.


----------

